# WTF is up with the useless posts here at GBATemp



## alucard77 (Jun 25, 2009)

GBATemp was always one of my favorite sites, but it seems that the forums are getting out of hand recently.  I am all for new members, but not morons.  There has to be a way to control this.

You go into a thread now a days, and there is nothing on fucking topic with the thread.  It's like a 5 page thread, with 1 or 2 correct postings about the thread heading.

I just want to get some agreement on this point.  And for you fucking retartarded newbies who don't know better:

1- Fucking use Search
2- Don't have conversations about shit that is off topic.  Go to MIRC, or fucking make a new thread
3- Stop writting where you download your games from.
4- Stop asking where to download games from.
5- Keep on fucking topic.  Something titled Ghost Busters is about fucking Ghost Busters not some other fucking game you can't get to load.

I hate to see this place go the way of Maxconsoles.

Just some one do me a favor out there.  If the intelligent people are migrating to a non retard forum about Wii/NDS, could you please let me know where it is before I am the last one on here and stuck with these people.  PM me the new site, cause last thing we need is for others to go there and start this shit all over again.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 25, 2009)

Useless posts like this one? I think it'd be more suitable in the blog area than the Wii section. There's no way to stop "useless posts" since not everyone's gonna care.. unfortunately.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 25, 2009)

looks at the title...yep this is definitely a useless post


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 25, 2009)

It is annoying that almost all the new threads are made by people with 40 post asking how to unbricked their Wii's 
cause they updated using a game disc update.
It's also annoying that people can't post in the correct section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Wii* - Games & *General discussion*


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 25, 2009)

Its just the growth in members really.  In the past we didn't get a constant stream so it was a lot easier to handle.

We try and do our best but we need to do things in our lives too, which is the reason why I asked not to be designated to the Wii areas no more plus that I am confused about these .dols being legal or illegal.

I'll move this to Site suggestions & feedback, maybe someone will take notice more there.  The admin don't have Wiis so they don't look around these parts.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought it only happens in EoF?  And i thought n00bs do make a bunch of new topics that are already answered instead of posting in a topic already made.


----------



## alucard77 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I did post this in Wii Games and General Discussion, because this happens on the Wii Forumns, and this is a general statement.

I don't blame GBATemp for this.  Just the new damn users.  Check out the Conduit post.  5 pages before you get your answer.

Hadrian,

Thanks for moving this.  I hope it does get noted.  Maybe we can do a parol period, where the posts are monitored.  I have just seen other sites go down, and this site has been around way to long, and it is way to good to go down the crapper because of these things.

I really hate soft moding, always leads to this.  At least Modchips scare people away.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

as ive said elsewhere, noobs dont care, they want to feel self important. one way to stop that might be just to ban people for asking idiotic questions


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 25, 2009)

this is a usless topic. your complaining about useless topics such as this. use the blogs. if you look at my blogs, i put my usless posts there. whether its a question on how to get a game to work, i dont see a reason to create a new thread for 1 question. waste of space.

however, i did notice the growing of usless posts ever since i joined. but what can we do? we CAT monitor EVERY post/thread. there are far too many and will require ALOT of staff that are willing to help.
if staff will be picked to monitor, it shall be someone trustworthy and who will not mess up gbatemp.

there is a 'report' button under each post. maybe this can be used to report usless posts?

otherwise what can you do?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 25, 2009)

Im sure all the mods do their best to well errm moderate, but seeming as thought his is such a big place its hard to keep up, but trust me, anything related to game downloads is pretty much severely taken care of. I mean also the members here have to help by actually reporting. as for the off topicness, especially in the Wii and NDS sections it can get a bit out of hand, but yet again i've seen those threads be moderated.


----------



## MadBob (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been here forever and to be honest it was just as bad and we had just as many muppets years ago


----------



## Law (Jun 25, 2009)

People think that it's a place where they can dump their shit.

Mass banning people who ask questions that have been repeatedly answered (One time I saw a topic asking for help, and literally two topics below in the same section was a thread with almost the exact same title and contents), or perhaps mass warnings.

The problem is, is that the new generation of internet users is close to batshit retarded, and there are too many children that have free use of the internet these days. Coupled with the ease that piracy is today, these people plague internet forums such as GBAtemp in search of answers for even the most simplist of things, despite that fact that piracy has gotten to the point that it's so easy, if you need help the best help you can get is to attend elementary school once in a while instead of hanging out in a basement.

People just don't teach common sense anymore, I guess. It's the reason for a lot of things, look at the health and safety rules of Britain as an example, they're essentially saying "People lack common sense, so we put signs and fences everywhere".

Edit:

I just happened to read this post



			
				chintendox said:
			
		

> Well I received an r4i-SDHC and an AceKard 2i. I have an AceKard 2i with AKAIO me aged 11.
> But i gave the r4i to my sis age 8.



My god, even _eight_ year olds are pirating. This is the problem, children on the god damned internet.

I thought you had to be 13 to register for an internet forum without a guardians permission? Perhaps we should start policing this rule.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

i have always been a proponent of mass bannings and warnings. the other day i saw a thread from a guy that wanted help setting up his r4i and i ripped him for even having the balls to ask how to set up a flashcart when there are guides all over the damn Internet.

we can always ip ban these types of idiots but then theres a small minority that seem to think that just because i have a high post count, im stroking my epeen and am acting superior as i type this.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 25, 2009)

The new members are really pissing me off. It's like we're becoming a youtube.

I want gettogaara banned.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

just him?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can think of a few more idiots that deserve a bannhammer


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe we should just add a huge banner that says "SEARCH" instead of a little button or a gigantic link to Google. I'm a newbie (sorta), but I like to think I search everything possible before I ask here (and I haven't asked anything yet so).


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I feel like crap...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 25, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Its just the growth in members really.  In the past we didn't get a constant stream so it was a lot easier to handle.
> 
> We try and do our best but we need to do things in our lives too, which is the reason why I asked not to be designated to the Wii areas no more plus that I am confused about these .dols being legal or illegal.
> 
> I'll move this to Site suggestions & feedback, maybe someone will take notice more there.  The admin don't have Wiis so they don't look around these parts.


Very nicely said.

Shortly said:
People dont wanna buy crappy Wii games, so they search for "free wii games" and get redirected to gbatemp... where they find SO MANY DIFFERENT TYPES/VERSIONS OF BACKUPLOADER THAT THEY GET HYPED AND ASK FUCKIN OBVIOUS QUESTIONS!


----------



## da_head (Jun 25, 2009)

newer members shouldn't even be allowed to make threads. honestly. i visit a forum called teamliquid.net where the staff is strict as fuck, and new members can't even make a thread for like a week or 2 first, and ppl get banned for doing one or two stupid things. it may sound pretty extreme, but as long as ur a normal decent member, it helps quality control. if i was a mod, i would be doing a LOT of banning. my major complaint is our warning system here. u have to get a good 10 warnings before getting banned. i think it should be 5, or maybe even fewer.


----------



## Law (Jun 25, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> newer members shouldn't even be allowed to make threads. honestly. i visit a forum called teamliquid.net where the staff is strict as fuck, and new members can't even make a thread for like a week or 2 first, and ppl get banned for doing one or two stupid things. it may sound pretty extreme, but as long as ur a normal decent member, it helps quality control. if i was a mod, i would be doing a LOT of banning. my major complaint is our warning system here. u have to get a good 10 warnings before getting banned. i think it should be 5, or maybe even fewer.




I visit a place called SomethingAwful, where you need a credit card and $9.95 to register.

That might be a bit extreme for GBAtemp, though. Perhaps making it so new members can't create new threads whilst in the "newcomers" group, though. That would mean they'd need 100 posts, and by that time they should know how to use the forum properly. _But_ that might also promote spamming in topics in order for their post count to be raised, in which case the forums would need policing more often and more members would need to learn to use the report button. I've seen members with 1,500+ posts replying to topics saying "OMG DIS TOPIC SHULDN'T BE HERE!11!!" when they should have used the report button.


----------



## alucard77 (Jun 25, 2009)

GBATemp was always one of my favorite sites, but it seems that the forums are getting out of hand recently.  I am all for new members, but not morons.  There has to be a way to control this.

You go into a thread now a days, and there is nothing on fucking topic with the thread.  It's like a 5 page thread, with 1 or 2 correct postings about the thread heading.

I just want to get some agreement on this point.  And for you fucking retartarded newbies who don't know better:

1- Fucking use Search
2- Don't have conversations about shit that is off topic.  Go to MIRC, or fucking make a new thread
3- Stop writting where you download your games from.
4- Stop asking where to download games from.
5- Keep on fucking topic.  Something titled Ghost Busters is about fucking Ghost Busters not some other fucking game you can't get to load.

I hate to see this place go the way of Maxconsoles.

Just some one do me a favor out there.  If the intelligent people are migrating to a non retard forum about Wii/NDS, could you please let me know where it is before I am the last one on here and stuck with these people.  PM me the new site, cause last thing we need is for others to go there and start this shit all over again.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Still feeling crappy....


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2009)

In my opinion I think that new members should have to wait a certain amount of time before they can post.  That way we'll just get those who want to be members rather than those who just want to ask a question and leave.

As for the Wii section, its a place that needs designated mods who are around more and know what's what, I myself have no time for it and I'm out of the loop with a lot of things.

OSW & Wildwon do their best but they also have other responsibilities.  I used to be in all Wii sections daily, moving threads to where they belong and cutting the crap but half an hour later...its a mess again.  We thought an added Back-up Loader section would help but clearly it hasn't.

To help you can aide us by reporting posts & threads you feel are "useless" and also if you could keep a cool head it would help.  Simply going off on one and flaming someone just because they're ignorant or dumb doesn't help anyone.  Having to deal with "flamers" takes time away from sorting out other crap and I hate having to warn someone just because they lost their rag once.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll throw this out. Feel free to shoot it down. Have a nooby forum. The nooby forum is separate from introductions. After registering newbs are only allowed to post in that forum. The forum allows for any type of  discussion (so long it follows site rules). Also allow experienced members to post in their but not allowed to start threads. That way all those people that come here for one question then leave don't clog the rest of the forum and the experienced members can answer those simple questions. You can be allow access to the rest of the site after 50 posts or two weeks. 


Just an idea.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 26, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I'll throw this out. Feel free to shoot it down. Have a nooby forum. The nooby forum is separate from introductions. After registering newbs are only allowed to post in that forum. The forum allows for any type of  discussion (so long it follows site rules). Also allow experienced members to post in their but not allowed to start threads. That way all those people that come here for one question then leave don't clog the rest of the forum and the experienced members can answer those simple questions. You can be allow access to the rest of the site after 50 posts or two weeks.
> 
> 
> Just an idea.



here here


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u like? I wasn't sure if I explained it well enough. I just thought of it now and rushed to write it down before it left my brain forever.


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'd be called The Pit, and the second they get 50 posts they're going to do what they did in there, in the regular forum.

Not to mention the fact that people may not have come here to ask questions, and want actual discussion, yet discussion is lost within the section because of all the spam, therefore members who want to take part in active discussion aren't going to bother getting 50 posts, they're going to go somewhere else, whilst the spammers will get 50 posts and then they would spam in a different forum area.

Edit: Perhaps giving them limited access to the forum? Like how only members with x posts can enter the trading forum, you must have x posts before you can post a thread/a reply in a certain section? At least that would let them take part in actual discussion within the other areas if that is what they're interested in, as opposed to asking questions.


----------



## chrisf (Jun 26, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> *newer members shouldn't even be allowed to make threads. honestly. i visit a forum called teamliquid.net where the staff is strict as fuck*, and new members can't even make a thread for like a week or 2 first, and ppl get banned for doing one or two stupid things. it may sound pretty extreme, but as long as ur a normal decent member, it helps quality control. if i was a mod, i would be doing a LOT of banning. my major complaint is our warning system here. u have to get a good 10 warnings before getting banned. i think it should be 5, or maybe even fewer.
> 
> fuck that shit. move to asia if u want to be controlled by people who r strict as fuck
> 
> ...




*I COMPLETELY DISAGREE WITH THAT IDEA*. 

just because someone is new to this site doesnt mean they are new to homebrew, and doesnt mean they are a clueless n00b. I am all for a forum just for helping n00bs, but new people to the site shouldnt be grouped in with them and only allowed to post there. 

new members who are not n00bs will never get up to 50 posts because they will be bored with the forum. and if they have to wait two weeks where they are not allowed to post like a normal person they may not come back. 

if there was a "homebrew quiz" that you had to take when signing up to determine if you are a n00b or if you are knowledgeable then i would be all for these forum restrictions for n00bs, but i dont think it be feasible or would be worth the admins time to implement that into the system.


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> *if there was a "homebrew quiz" that you had to take when signing up to determine if you are a n00b or if you are knowledgeable then i would be all for these forum restrictions for n00bs, but i dont think it be feasible or would be worth the admins time to implement that into the system.*



Even that is a bad idea. Not everybody here is into "homebrew", some of us just want awesome gaming discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## chrisf (Jun 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> chrisf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough. thats just another reason why average gamers shouldnt be limited to posting in only a certain forum because of the homebrew n00bs asking all same the dumb questions about softmodding their wii's because they are too lazy learning their shit first.


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you see my earlier post in this thread, you'll see that I also do not condone dinofan01s post, however a limited access scheme in terms of posting threads in the main forums that get a lot of repeat threads should probably be exercised.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 26, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> In my opinion I think that new members should have to wait a certain amount of time before they can post.  That way we'll just get those who want to be members rather than those who just want to ask a question and leave.


I agree with this time-based idea. I don't think asking one question and leaving is a bad thing, as long as it's a good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The timing will force the impatient to pass the time by reading, which may help clear their problem up.

I don't think x posts before you can make threads will work, as someone stated earlier we'll get more spam in other threads to bump the postcount high enough, just like we do when people try to get access to Trading.

I'll admit I have no idea how bad the problem in question actually is though. I don't have a Wii so don't bother reading those threads, and there's nothing happening on the DS atm so I spend most of my time in Offtopic.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 27, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> *The problem is, is that the new generation of internet users is close to batshit retarded, and there are too many children that have free use of the internet these days.* Coupled with the ease that piracy is today, these people plague internet forums such as GBAtemp in search of answers for even the most simplest of things, despite that fact that piracy has gotten to the point that it's so easy, if you need help the best help you can get is to attend elementary school once in a while instead of hanging out in a basement.
> 
> *People just don't teach common sense anymore*, I guess. It's the reason for a lot of things, look at the health and safety rules of Britain as an example, they're essentially saying "People lack common sense, so we put signs and fences everywhere".
> 
> I thought you had to be 13 to register for an internet forum without a guardians permission? Perhaps we should start policing this rule.


This. Look, something has to be done in due time. I'm all up for the suggested actions, but..

1.) A post-count limit. A separate newbie forum could work, it depends. They could just rack up their post count with useless **** and walk into the original forums.

2.) Editing the top of the site. A BIG button that clearly labels, "SEARCH" that could extend from [Home] to . Idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3.) A homebrew quiz...idk, not everyone is that into homebrew, although most of the "useless" posts pertain to that subject VERY frequently.


----------



## Trulen (Jun 27, 2009)

Ahem.

I've seen this type of post and these types of suggestions for the past, well, ever.


*Post Requirement/Wait Period for new topics*

I've visited a site that had a 25 post requirement before making threads.
For a newcomer not knowing much about the subject, which is why someone would come here (I came here not knowing a darn'd thing about flashcards.), 25 posts is a *lot*.  

For 25 posts not to be a lot, you'd have to be allowed spam.  
Unless there's a sticky saying "Hurr hurr.  You like Zelda?  Mario?  Come talk about it here," then there's no easy way to talk about something that you don't know.  


*The Search Bar*

This suggestion aggrevates me most.  

People should "Use the search" at newcomers asking obvious questions.

I'll give credit to GBATemp, though.  It has a fairly powerful search engine.  It doesn't exclude 1-to-4 letter words/common words (you know how much of a pain "Let's Tap" was to find on other sites?  "Please refine your search.  These words were exluded:  Let's, Tap").


The most productive way to handle it is to *help* the newcomer.  As in search *for* them the one time, and then maturely explain how to work the search function.  Believe it or not, some people don't know how to ask the right question within a search.  I know I still can't find the right words every time.  Which is why I create a new topic.

Another flaw is the lack of "find the answer you need" in a mutli-page thread.  People look for the first post, a few posts after the first post, and then the end of the thread for answers.  If it's not there, then most people will give up looking and create a new thread, hopefully to be condensed for future searching so people asking the same question can find it faster.

And don't even start on the pretentious "Let me google that for you" link.  It's snobby and unwelcoming flamebait.  


* The "Newbie" area*

One of the more excellent ideas proposed.  Remove post-increase if the thought of people gaining posts for asking questions scare you.  I've used this area many times in a linux-related forum as I know very little about linux, and need some basics explained to me.  I simply don't know what to search for to get an answer to my question (especially if the question goes, "So, my screen kinda went left and right, and then blacked out.  What's the problem?")


*Anti-Chatspeak*

Older forum members are the worst about this.  Absolute worst.

A person comes in and asks a very viable question.
Except it's done with terrible syntax, but it still readable and understandable.

What happens?  The topic is de-railed by a member with many posts by commenting on the grammar. Other member follow suit, seeing as the member with many posts can also do it.

Chatspeak is not a direct reflection of intelligence or willingness to learn.
Some people don't see the need to proofread for something on the *internet*.

Which leads to the next topic.


*You're not that imporant.*

Your post count means nothing.  How long you've been here doesn't make you all that better a person.
Just because you insulted someone on the internet doesn't mean your mom is going to make cookies taste better than she usually does.  She'll do it on her own.  

You're not better than anyone else here.  Ever.  From the Admins, to the Banned.  Behind the computer screen, they could be just as nice as the next guy.  

But we forget the "Internet audience + Anonymity = " theory.



*Oh.  And completely off topic.*

You people
Stop your obsessions with all things Japanese.  
It's unhealthy.




*/Rant*


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 27, 2009)

Trulen said:
			
		

> *Oh.  And completely off topic.*
> 
> You people
> Stop your obsessions with all things Japanese.
> ...


lol. That came out of nowhere.


----------



## Senbonzaku101 (Jun 27, 2009)

In regards to thread creation, the problem with post counts at 25/50/100 (well really any amount above 5 or so) isn't just flat-out spam. The new members wouldn't post useless and off-topic messages in others' threads, they would ask the question they need answered just as many do now. All this would do is add fuel to the fire, with already annoyed veterans becoming even more annoyed. It would make more sense to incorporate a "First Question" restriction in the Introductions forum. 

My idea would force the first post of a new member to be in the Introductions forum, where they can ask whatever their most urgent question is. This way they are helped, get a chance to introduce themselves, and learn how they should request help in the future. Even new members who know their stuff and just want to help others, can introduce themselves and be free of the restrictions and then go to whatever forums they wish.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm all for the time limit thing.  People might actually search for an answer while before they are finally allowed to ask the question.  At least it'll slow down some of the questions.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2009)

A newbie forum wouldn't work as some will just spam the crap out of it until they have the right amount of posts.

Also I agree that a lot of new members aren't as stupid as most would assume, in fact a lot know a shitload more than most.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jun 27, 2009)

I am against any idea that would segregate users in any way, it stinks of elitism.

the search needs to be better as well, the current google based system sucks badly


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 27, 2009)

Trippy said:
			
		

> I'm all for the time limit thing.  People might actually search for an answer while before they are finally allowed to ask the question.  At least it'll slow down some of the questions.


I like that. Maybe restrict a new member from posting for three hours. That way they can search for an answer while they wait, not spam, and no real segregation.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey you lot, do you want some cheese to go with that or what!!!


----------



## alucard77 (Jun 25, 2009)

GBATemp was always one of my favorite sites, but it seems that the forums are getting out of hand recently.  I am all for new members, but not morons.  There has to be a way to control this.

You go into a thread now a days, and there is nothing on fucking topic with the thread.  It's like a 5 page thread, with 1 or 2 correct postings about the thread heading.

I just want to get some agreement on this point.  And for you fucking retartarded newbies who don't know better:

1- Fucking use Search
2- Don't have conversations about shit that is off topic.  Go to MIRC, or fucking make a new thread
3- Stop writting where you download your games from.
4- Stop asking where to download games from.
5- Keep on fucking topic.  Something titled Ghost Busters is about fucking Ghost Busters not some other fucking game you can't get to load.

I hate to see this place go the way of Maxconsoles.

Just some one do me a favor out there.  If the intelligent people are migrating to a non retard forum about Wii/NDS, could you please let me know where it is before I am the last one on here and stuck with these people.  PM me the new site, cause last thing we need is for others to go there and start this shit all over again.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Hey you lot, do you want some cheese to go with that or what!!!



^thats whats everyone is talking about....

anyway, maybe if the search function is improved, then maybe people will se it more. i suggests an 'advanced search' function.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 27, 2009)

it would be faster for me to click fast reply and type my problem

why would i bother to use the search function, when i have to screen through all the post, replies and thread myself (wasting time)

EDIT: then whats the purpose of forum, bbs, board and etc? when people can't ask any question (mainly repeated)

*flame shield on*


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one, but the problem with that one is that it requires a lot of bandwidth from GBAtemp's server and as I'm sure you've noticed GBAtemp hasn't been too fast lately.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 27, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to randomness.


----------



## AlexFili (Jun 27, 2009)

For someone with a Polish flag, you seem to know a lot about Asia.


----------



## vhunter (Jun 27, 2009)

(Back on topic)

I believe that there should be a poll in the announcements section asking the members what they prefer best,using all these ideas.


----------



## Minox (Jun 27, 2009)

AlexFili said:
			
		

> For someone with a Polish flag, you seem to know a lot about Asia.


Btw, that's Singapore's flag


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 27, 2009)

its singapore.
im asian.


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

AlexFili said:
			
		

> For someone with a Polish flag, you seem to know a lot about Asia.



And you seem to know nothing. No one here has a polish flag. If you mean iPikachu, she's Singporean. Unless I'm Polish too.

The one I agree to most amongst most suggetsions is the The Newbie special measures. Just to reduce frustration and also, to decrease the number of pages of memebers with only 1 post. Go check out the memebers list, a few thousand pages probably.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 27, 2009)

those who wish to help just help
those who doesn't wish to help just don't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats what i believe


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 27, 2009)

The problem is the over aggresive users repeatedly getting pissed of by some remark of some person which is not understanding things or has trouble doing so.

If some n00b posts something on the 3rd page of a topic which is like a valid question in his mind the next 4 pages tend to be semi flames.

The new people arent up to speed about many things , whats worse is that other n00bs flame them.

The reaction to the n00bs is quite hostile and has been ever since http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118...p;#entry1581348 .

You cant moderate everything but some of the users annoyences shouldnt be posted even if the question is really dumb!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was a tad sarcastic before, but I find the moans and groans just as annoying as someone’s stupid question. If more people took the time to answer the questions there would be less crap littering these posts. If you get the occasional Yutz who won’t shut up after there question has been answered then by all means, get the moderators to send a warning of limit his/her account in some way.


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 27, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> how many of your household items are from asia?
> -if you're so superior, then produce your own
> how many made in china stuff you have?
> how many artifacts did non-asians steal from asia
> ...


----------

